
The 21 most dangerous foods in the world - ashbrahma
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/the-most-dangerous-foods-in-the-world-2015-10
======
Chefkoochooloo
Hot dogs are definitely a dangerous food item for children because they can be
a choking hazard. Jello can also be a choking hazard for small children as
well. Teaching children to chew and swallow their food well will prevent them
from choking.

